# 10 step Coyote Video plus more!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys, we finally had luck while the camera was rolling. Coyotes shot at 10 steps, Coyotes shot in under a minute on stand, an owl landing on my head after attacking Tim.

Hope you enjoy!






















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Mark and Tim !


----------

